# udev rules for card reader + device labels [solved]

## stegerpl

Hi,

I have a card reader within my DELL monitor but I can not get it working. So I ask you for help...

I have installed kernel 2.6.30-r5 with the USB and SCSI-features enabled:

  -) EHCI as well as OHCI

  -) usb-mass storage support  with all drivers as modules

  -) SCSI disk, CDROM media changer and generic support incl. Probe all LUNs, async SCSI scanning and legacy /proc/scsi support

  -) evdev enabled too

  -) default code page for FAT is set to 437, FAT as well as MDOS and NTFS enabled

My lspci gives:

```
linux # lspci               

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] LPC Bridge (rev a2)       

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SMBus (rev a1)                 

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor (rev a2)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a1)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a1)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] IDE (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SATA Controller (non-AHCI mode) (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Ethernet (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:06.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11) (rev 11)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8300 (rev a2)
```

lsusb gives: 

```
linux # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c404 Logitech, Inc. TrackMan Wheel

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 045e:071d Microsoft Corp.

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 03f0:1004 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 970c/970cse

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0951:1624 Kingston Technology

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04a9:220d Canon, Inc. CanoScan N670U/N676U/LiDE 20

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0424:223a Standard Microsystems Corp. 8-in-1 Card Reader

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0424:2504 Standard Microsystems Corp. USB 2.0 Hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0424:2502 Standard Microsystems Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

dmesg shows the card reader as follows:

```
sb-storage: device scan complete                                                                                                                    

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SMSC     223 U HS-CF      3.60 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0                                                                         

scsi 8:0:0:1: Direct-Access     SMSC     223 U HS-MS      3.60 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0                                                                         

scsi 8:0:0:2: Direct-Access     SMSC     223 U HS-SM      3.60 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0                                                                         

scsi 8:0:0:3: Direct-Access     SMSC     223 U HS-SD/MMC  3.60 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0                                                                         

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0                                                                                                         

sd 8:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0                                                                                                         

sd 8:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0                                                                                                         

sd 8:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0                                                                                                         

sd 8:0:0:1: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk                                                                                                       

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 8:0:0:2: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

and they even appear under /sys/block 

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Aug 26 18:50 sdc -> ../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/block/sdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Aug 26 18:50 sdd -> ../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:1/block/sdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Aug 26 18:50 sde -> ../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:2/block/sde

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Aug 26 18:50 sdf -> ../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:3/block/sdf
```

according to my actual udev rules:

```
# Multi-Card reader

BUS=="scsi", SYSFS{model}=="223 U HS-CF", SYMLINK+="sdc%n", OPTIONS+="all_partitions" GROUP="users"

BUS=="scsi", SYSFS{model}=="223 U HS-MS", SYMLINK+="sdd%n", OPTIONS+="all_partitions" GROUP="users"

BUS=="scsi", SYSFS{model}=="223 U HS-SM", SYMLINK+="sde%n", OPTIONS+="all_partitions" GROUP="users"

BUS=="scsi", SYSFS{model}=="223 U HS-SD/MMC", SYMLINK+="sdf%n", OPTIONS+="all_partitions"  GROUP="users"

# USB-stick

KERNEL=="sd*", ATTRS{serial}=="073618506563", NAME="USB-Stick_512MB", SYMLINK+="usb-stick_512MB"  GROUP="users"

KERNEL=="sd*", ATTRS{serial}=="AA04012700020761",NAME="USB-Stick_8GB",SYMLINK+="usb-stick_8GB"  GROUP="users"

# MMC-Card

KERNEL=="sd*", ATTRS{serial}=="000223223223", NAME="MMC-Card_1GB",SYMLINK+="mmc_card_1GB"  GROUP="users"
```

However when I insert a card in the card reader the system does not recognize it - but it recognizes USB-sticks when I attach them to my DELL monitor => no messages in /var/log/messages. The card reader shows one slot each for CF, MS, SM and SD-card and two USB-ports.

A year ago I had it working (but with another hardware and kernel configuration) - but not the SD-slot which is of special interest now for me. 

I strongly believe that there is a mistake within my udev rules. My main problem in understanding is the SYSFS{...} reference. With udevadm info -a -p /sys/block/sdc I get only the ATTRS{...} references and I do not really know what is the difference...

Who can help me...Thanks in advance.

Peter

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo and your /etc/fstab and /etc/group files. I'll check you out and see if I can get you going.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## stegerpl

Hello Pappy,

Thank's again for your help... here are the requested dumps: 

I had to clean the .config a little bit (was to big for transfer) so I left out all options not set (killed all lines beginning with # CONFIG_). I will put them separately in a second post.

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.30-gentoo-r5

# Wed Aug 26 20:12:48 2009

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_MK8=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=8

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

#

# Network testing

#

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES=m

#

# EEPROM support

#

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_SKGE=y

#

# Wireless LAN

#

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=y

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=2

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=2

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=y

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA827X=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18271=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2060=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2266=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_QT1010=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MXL5005S=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MXL5007T=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

#

# Encoders/decoders and other helper chips

#

#

# Audio decoders

#

#

# RDS decoders

#

#

# Video decoders

#

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

#

# MPEG video encoders

#

#

# Video encoders

#

#

# Video improvement chips

#

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_PWC_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DVB_USB_A800=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MC=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIB0700=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_UMT_010=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_CXUSB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_M920X=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_GL861=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_AU6610=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIGITV=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP7045=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP702X=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_GP8PSK=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_NOVA_T_USB2=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_TTUSB2=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DTT200U=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_OPERA1=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9005=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DW2102=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_CINERGY_T2=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_ANYSEE=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DTV5100=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9015=m

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC=m

CONFIG_DVB_SIANO_SMS1XXX=m

CONFIG_DVB_SIANO_SMS1XXX_SMS_IDS=y

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP=m

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

#

# Supported SDMC DM1105 Adapters

#

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_CX24123=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT312=m

CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV0288=m

CONFIG_DVB_STB6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_ITD1000=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_CX24113=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA826X=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24116=m

CONFIG_DVB_SI21XX=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22700=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P=m

CONFIG_DVB_AF9013=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1820=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10023=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV0297=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X=m

CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510=m

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT3305=m

CONFIG_DVB_S5H1411=m

CONFIG_DVB_PLL=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0070=m

CONFIG_DVB_LNBP21=m

CONFIG_DVB_ISL6421=m

CONFIG_DVB_LGS8GL5=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

#

# Display device support

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB=m

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_UIO=y

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# Caches

#

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_SYSCALLS=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

#

# Tracers

#

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=y

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS=y

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

#

# Compression

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

#

# Random Number Generation

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC7=m

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

```
rystall # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0                  

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD       

cpu family      : 16                 

model           : 2                  

model name      : AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor

stepping        : 3                                      

cpu MHz         : 2600.000                               

cache size      : 512 KB                                 

physical id     : 0                                      

siblings        : 4                                      

core id         : 0                                      

cpu cores       : 4                                      

apicid          : 0                                      

initial apicid  : 0                                      

fpu             : yes                                    

fpu_exception   : yes                                    

cpuid level     : 5                                      

wp              : yes                                    

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs                                                                

bogomips        : 5199.16                                                                                                                                                                           

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages                                                                                                                                                                     

clflush size    : 64                                                                                                                                                                                

cache_alignment : 64                                                                                                                                                                                

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual                                                                                                                                                 

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate                                                                                                                                                

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 16          

model           : 2           

model name      : AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor

stepping        : 3                                      

cpu MHz         : 2600.000                               

cache size      : 512 KB                                 

physical id     : 0                                      

siblings        : 4                                      

core id         : 1                                      

cpu cores       : 4                                      

apicid          : 1                                      

initial apicid  : 1                                      

fpu             : yes                                    

fpu_exception   : yes                                    

cpuid level     : 5                                      

wp              : yes                                    

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs                                                                

bogomips        : 5200.08                                                                                                                                                                           

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages                                                                                                                                                                     

clflush size    : 64                                                                                                                                                                                

cache_alignment : 64                                                                                                                                                                                

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual                                                                                                                                                 

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate                                                                                                                                                

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 16          

model           : 2           

model name      : AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor

stepping        : 3                                      

cpu MHz         : 2600.000                               

cache size      : 512 KB                                 

physical id     : 0                                      

siblings        : 4                                      

core id         : 2                                      

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 2

initial apicid  : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs

bogomips        : 5199.96

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 16

model           : 2

model name      : AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 2600.000

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 3

initial apicid  : 3

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs

bogomips        : 5199.95

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate
```

```
rystall # cat /etc/fstab

#

# /etc/fstab

#

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext3            noauto                  1 2

/dev/scd0               /media/benq     iso9660         noauto,users            0 0

/dev/sda2               /               ext4            noatime                 1 2

/dev/sda5               /home           ext3            auto,noatime,users      1 1

/dev/sda6               /data           ext3            auto,noatime,users      1 1

/dev/sda7               /mnt/vmware     ext3            auto,noatime,users      1 1

/dev/sdb2               /mnt/backup     ext3            noauto,atime,users      1 2

# die NAS-shares

192.168.140.20:/mnt/WD-1        /mnt/NAS-1      nfs     noauto,rw,timeo=10,hard,udp,async       0 1

192.168.140.20:/mnt/WD-2        /mnt/NAS-2      nfs     noauto,rw,timeo=10,hard,udp,async       0 1

192.168.140.20:/mnt/WD-3        /mnt/NAS-3      nfs     noauto,rw,timeo=10,hard,udp,async       0 1

192.168.140.20:/mnt/WD-4        /mnt/NAS-4      nfs     noauto,rw,timeo=10,hard,udp,async       0 1

192.168.140.20:/mnt/WP          /mnt/NAS-WP     nfs     noauto,rw,timeo=10,hard,udp,async       0 1

192.168.140.5:/                 /mnt/multimedia nfs     noauto,rw,timeo=10,hard,udp,async       0 1

# /_swapfile_           none            swap            sw,loop                 0 0

# /dev/SWAP             none            swap            sw              0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

#

# Ende von /etc/fstab

#
```

```
rystall # cat /etc/group                                                 

root::0:root                                                                       

bin::1:root,bin,daemon                                                             

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon                                                          

sys::3:root,bin,adm                                                                

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:rystall

disk::6:root,adm,haldaemon

lp::7:lp,rystall

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,rystall

floppy::11:root,haldaemon

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp,rystall

man::15:man

console::17:

audio::18:rystall

cdrom::19:rystall,haldaemon

dialout::20:root

tape::26:root

video::27:root,rystall

cdrw::80:haldaemon,rystall

usb::85:rystall,haldaemon

users::100:games

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

sshd:x:22:

cron:x:16:

ssmtp:x:1000:

crontab:x:1001:

ntp:x:123:

mysql:x:60:rystall

messagebus:x:1002:rystall

lpadmin:x:106:

haldaemon:x:1003:haldaemon

plugdev:x:1004:haldaemon,rystall

gdm:x:1005:

hsqldb:x:1006:

scanner:x:1007:rystall

vmware:x:1008:rystall

ntop:x:1009:

polkituser:x:1010:
```

Peter

----------

## stegerpl

second post with the lines from .config

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.30-gentoo-r5

# Wed Aug 26 20:12:48 2009

#

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

#

# General setup

#

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_SLOW_WORK is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

# CONFIG_FREEZER is not set

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPU_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_K8_NUMA is not set

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

# CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

# CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_DMAR is not set

# CONFIG_INTR_REMAP is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8172 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ENCLOSURE is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

# CONFIG_MII is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC9420 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

# CONFIG_ATL2 is not set

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2_S4985 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1 is not set

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMISE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO is not set

#

# Encoders/decoders and other helper chips

#

#

# Audio decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS5345 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_M52790 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TLV320AIC23B is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VP27SMPX is not set

#

# RDS decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588 is not set

#

# Video decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT866 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_KS0127 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TCM825X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7110 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA717X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP514X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VPX3220 is not set

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840 is not set

#

# MPEG video encoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X is not set

#

# Video encoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7185 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7170 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7175 is not set

#

# Video improvement chips

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX23885 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_AU0828 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX18 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HDPVR is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

# CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CORE is not set

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB_FAULTY is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9005_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_CE6230 is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2 is not set

#

# Supported SDMC DM1105 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_DM1105 is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_SND is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

#

# Special HID drivers

#

# CONFIG_DRAGONRISE_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

# CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF is not set

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_E752X is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I82975X is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I3000 is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_X38 is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I5400 is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I5000 is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I5100 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_CIF is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_PDRV is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_PDRV_GENIRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_SMX is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_AEC is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_SERCOS3 is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PANASONIC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_DMIID is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

#

# Caches

#

# CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NILFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set

#

# Tracers

#

# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_EVENT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_FTRACE_SYSCALLS is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_BRANCH_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_KMEMTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_WORKQUEUE_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP is not set

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_IMA is not set

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

#

# Block modes

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

#

# Compression

#

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF is not set
```

----------

## stegerpl

sorry the lspci got lost:

```
rystall # lspci -n

00:00.0 0500: 10de:0754 (rev a2)

00:01.0 0601: 10de:075c (rev a2)

00:01.1 0c05: 10de:0752 (rev a1)

00:01.2 0500: 10de:0751 (rev a1)

00:01.3 0b40: 10de:0753 (rev a2)

00:01.4 0500: 10de:0568 (rev a1)

00:02.0 0c03: 10de:077b (rev a1)

00:02.1 0c03: 10de:077c (rev a1)

00:04.0 0c03: 10de:077d (rev a1)

00:04.1 0c03: 10de:077e (rev a1)

00:06.0 0101: 10de:0759 (rev a1)

00:07.0 0403: 10de:0774 (rev a1)

00:08.0 0604: 10de:075a (rev a1)

00:09.0 0101: 10de:0ad0 (rev a2)

00:0a.0 0200: 10de:0760 (rev a2)

00:0b.0 0604: 10de:0569 (rev a1)

00:10.0 0604: 10de:0778 (rev a1)

00:12.0 0604: 10de:075b (rev a1)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1200

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1201

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1202

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1203

00:18.4 0600: 1022:1204

01:06.0 0200: 1186:4b01 (rev 11)

02:00.0 0300: 10de:0848 (rev a2)
```

----------

## Jaglover

http://www.floccinaucinihilipilification.net/wiki/index.php/Configure_the_Card_Reader_in_a_Dell_2405_LCD_in_Linux

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please post the entire unmolested .config using pastebin.com. See my sig for details.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## stegerpl

@jaglover: thank's for the link - I checked it but unfortunately it does not help with the udev-issue. However it gave me the idea to check a manual mount of the SD-card:

```
rystall # mount -t vfat /dev/sdf1 /mnt/USB

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/MMC-Card_1GB,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

dmesg | tail ==> 

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdf.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdf.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdf.
```

However I have

```
#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y
```

which usually referred as functional.

@pappy:  I posted the .config at pastebin.com...

Peter

----------

## CiSC

Could I suggest you to configure udev for debug logging? 

/etc/udev/udev.conf

udev_log="debug"

Moreover is often suggested to leave the NAME unchanged and to add only the SYMLINK.

----------

## stegerpl

Hi 

@CiSC: OK I turned it on (for one reboot) and it produces tons of messages (slowing down the boot process dramatically => 90 instead of 25 seconds). However I filtered the messages for ...host/targe8.... which seems to be my card reader:

```
cat /var/log/messages | grep host8

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost path_id[6577]: device 0x6cfb10 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6138]: 'path_id /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:2/block/sde' returned with exitcode 0

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6121]: 'path_id /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:3/block/sdf'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6121]: 'path_id /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:3/block/sdf' returned with exitcode 0

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6122]: 'path_id /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:1/block/sdd' returned with exitcode 0

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost path_id[6614]: device 0xb73120 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:3/block/sdf'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost path_id[6614]: device 0xb73470 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:3'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost path_id[6614]: device 0xb737c0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost path_id[6614]: device 0xb73b10 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6138]: created db file for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:2/block/sde' in '/dev/.udev/db/\x2fdevices\x2fpci0000:00\x2f0000:00:02.1\x2fusb1\x2f1-1\x2f1-1.2\x2f1-1.2:1.0\x2fhost8\x2ftarget8:0:0\x2f8:0:0:2\x2fblock\x2fsde'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6122]: created db file for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:1/block/sdd' in '/dev/.udev/db/\x2fdevices\x2fpci0000:00\x2f0000:00:02.1\x2fusb1\x2f1-1\x2f1-1.2\x2f1-1.2:1.0\x2fhost8\x2ftarget8:0:0\x2f8:0:0:1\x2fblock\x2fsdd'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6120]: device 0xccbfd0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:2/block/sde'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6121]: created db file for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:3/block/sdf' in '/dev/.udev/db/\x2fdevices\x2fpci0000:00\x2f0000:00:02.1\x2fusb1\x2f1-1\x2f1-1.2\x2f1-1.2:1.0\x2fhost8\x2ftarget8:0:0\x2f8:0:0:3\x2fblock\x2fsdf'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6120]: created db file for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/block/sdc' in '/dev/.udev/db/\x2fdevices\x2fpci0000:00\x2f0000:00:02.1\x2fusb1\x2f1-1\x2f1-1.2\x2f1-1.2:1.0\x2fhost8\x2ftarget8:0:0\x2f8:0:0:0\x2fblock\x2fsdc'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6122]: device 0xccc450 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/block/sdc'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6138]: created db file for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:2/block/sde' in '/dev/.udev/db/\x2fdevices\x2fpci0000:00\x2f0000:00:02.1\x2fusb1\x2f1-1\x2f1-1.2\x2f1-1.2:1.0\x2fhost8\x2ftarget8:0:0\x2f8:0:0:2\x2fblock\x2fsde'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6121]: device 0xccc130 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:1/block/sdd'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6121]: device 0xccc130 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/block/sdc'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6121]: device 0xccc130 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:2/block/sde'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6122]: device 0xccc450 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:2/block/sde'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6122]: created db file for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:1/block/sdd' in '/dev/.udev/db/\x2fdevices\x2fpci0000:00\x2f0000:00:02.1\x2fusb1\x2f1-1\x2f1-1.2\x2f1-1.2:1.0\x2fhost8\x2ftarget8:0:0\x2f8:0:0:1\x2fblock\x2fsdd'

Aug 28 19:48:58 localhost udevd-work[6121]: created db file for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:3/block/sdf' in '/dev/.udev/db/\x2fdevices\x2fpci0000:00\x2f0000:00:02.1\x2fusb1\x2f1-1\x2f1-1.2\x2f1-1.2:1.0\x2fhost8\x2ftarget8:0:0\x2f8:0:0:3\x2fblock\x2fsdf'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22a43e0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22a4090 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/scsi_host/host8'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22a4090 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22a4090 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22a4090 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/block/sdc'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22a4090 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/scsi_device/8:0:0:0'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22a4930 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/scsi_disk/8:0:0:0'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22a4930 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg3'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22a4930 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:1'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22ae4d0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:1/block/sdd'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22ae4d0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:1/scsi_device/8:0:0:1'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22ae4d0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:1/scsi_disk/8:0:0:1'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22ae4d0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:1/scsi_generic/sg4'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22ae4d0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:2'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22ae870 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:2/block/sde'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22ae870 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:2/scsi_device/8:0:0:2'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22ae5b0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:2/scsi_disk/8:0:0:2'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22ae5b0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:2/scsi_generic/sg5'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22ae5b0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:3'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22ae870 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:3/block/sdf'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22ae870 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:3/scsi_device/8:0:0:3'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22ae5b0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:3/scsi_disk/8:0:0:3'

Aug 28 19:49:02 localhost udevadm[7333]: device 0x22ae5b0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:3/scsi_generic/sg6'
```

... I cannot see anything going wrong.

BUT killing the NAME statement from the udev rule did it => now the system recognizes the cards and I can open them without problem (I hope this was not a single event).

edit: not a single event - yes it works! I will set this thread to [solved] after some further optimizations I will post too.

Thank you a lot!

Peter

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *stegerpl wrote:*   

> @pappy:  I posted the .config at pastebin.com...
> 
> Peter

 

Cool, now post the URL so I can get to it.  :Smile: 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## stegerpl

Hi Pappy,

sorry I never used pastebin before so I thought that you could adress it just by my name (stegerpl) which I entered...

This time I realized, that after submitting the post the URL changed to: http://pastebin.com/m6027a9f9

Peter

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I've taken a look, and you have the needed settings in your kernel. I'm just wondering why you don't have swap turned on. It seems that Jaglover has posted the way to make it happen. If it still doesn't, I'm at a loss.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## stegerpl

Hi pappy,

yes it still works - CiSC's hint was the solution... No I am just looking for a solution how to give the devices user defined names (especially within KDE device notifier).

Anyway thank you. Again I learned some more details about kernel-configuration from your seeds!

I do not use swap because I have 4 GB of RAM (already since two years) and I never run out of RAM (until now).  Once I discovered that if I activate swap the system starts to use it even when there is a lot of free RAM left. So I got the impression that swap just slows me down. However from my VDR (2 GB of RAM) I know that there are some situation where I need swap, especially in trans coding videos, what I am not doing on this machine.

Peter

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Good. I'm glad it worked. 

I figured that your swap situation was the case when I thought about it. Personally, I have it set up, but it hardly gets used. I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

Happy Gentooing!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## stegerpl

Hi pappy.

 *Quote:*   

> ...I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it...

 I agree with you but I have an additional view: as long as my data is less than 1 GB (everything else than videos or huge simulations) any operation should end up with a memory consumption less than 3 GB so that there will be sufficient RAM left for the OS and user space programs. If not it will indicate to a bug within the program (filling up RAM with nonsense due to not releasing allocated structures or something similar). Therefore it will help me to identify such programs I should be more careful  in use and in addition submit a bug report.  :Wink: 

Peter

----------

## Jaglover

I have 2 GB of memory and no swap. I do lots of AVC encoding, quad-core, 64-bit OS. The only time I needed swap was compiling OpenOffice (make -j6), I had Conky running, noticed my RAM was filling up and managed to create a 2 GB swap file and turn it on before compilation crashed. I wouldn't worry at all with 4 GB.

----------

## stegerpl

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> .... compiling OpenOffice (make -j6), .... I wouldn't worry at all with 4 GB.

 I can confirm this => setting up a complete gentoo system incl. KDE 4.3 and OpenOffice without any RAM-problems.

Peter

----------

## stegerpl

Hi

finally I found also the solution for user defined volume names => they are called "labels".

It is as simple as:

```
# e2label /dev/sdg1 8_GB_Stick
```

for the ext3 device sdg1

and 

```
# mlabel m:SD_Card   
```

for the vfat devices with the alias m: in /etc/mtools/mtools.conf.

For more details have a look here.

Peter

----------

